# Ladies I have found the BEST primer ever.



## Entice (Mar 30, 2009)

I was at Sephora this weekend and got a sample of the Philosophy The Present primer and this has the MAC Prep & Prime, Smashbox Photo Finish, and MUFE Primers *BEAT*.  This really created a super smooth poreless canvas for me to apply my foundation.  It honestly gave me that professional airbrush look.  After work go run and get a sample!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P75338


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Interesting I will have to try it next time I am at Sephora...However I am pretty sold on the MUFE Matte primer...it is love for me...But this is cheaper so I will give it a try


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2009)

i adore philosophy products so i may have to try this out, thanks!


----------



## Entice (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Interesting I will have to try it next time I am at Sephora...However I am pretty sold on the MUFE Matte primer...it is love for me...But this is cheaper so I will give it a try_

 
I find it way better than the MAC one.  When you apply it just wait 2 min before you apply your foundation.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 30, 2009)

I am so wary of primers because they usually make me break out.  I may try a sample of this just to see.


----------



## zerin (Mar 30, 2009)

Thnx! I will definitely get a sample of this when I'm at Sephora. =)


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_I find it way better than the MAC one. When you apply it just wait 2 min before you apply your foundation._

 
I loathe the MAC primer....It and my skin no match....I like smashbox and MUFE ...but the price on this is better so if it works I'm all in


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have used the Present.. in fact I have some still on hand.  I do prefer the Smashbox, Laura Mercier, and YSL


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 30, 2009)

I use the Mac primer but I really dont see anything special doing.  It looks the same if I am not wearing it.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am so wary of primers because they usually make me break out. I may try a sample of this just to see._

 

Yes this is the case for me as well... I just use mac matte texture where it's needed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chubby5734* 

 
_I use the Mac primer but I really dont see anything special doing. It looks the same if I am not wearing it._

 

Same here for mac prep and prime, did nothing special for me...


----------



## HerShe (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not really surprised that Philosophy has a really good primer, their skincare products are fabulous...so I must take a look at this.


----------



## sassyvirgo (May 25, 2009)

Good stuff im going to sephora tomorrow to try it out


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on this primer!!  

I thought I was the only one who hated the MAC primer.  It's like putting white coating on my face....just terrible.


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 26, 2009)

thanks definitely gonna try this b/c im almost out of primer. & i also dont notice much of a difference with the mac primer. application may be easier but it doesnt help with oiliness or keeping the makeup in place


----------



## Curly1908 (May 26, 2009)

I need to pick up a sample of this.  I'm the only person in the world who doesn't care for Smashbox's primer.  (It does nothing for me.) I like MAC's primer, but it doesn't control oilness or keep makeup from smudging on me.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 26, 2009)

is it sold any where else, other than sephora?


----------



## frocher (May 26, 2009)

,,,,,,


----------



## atwingirl (May 26, 2009)

Thanks! Currently I use Laura Mercier which works better for me than the Smashbox Primer did. When I run out out, I  will grab a sample and try Philosophy's. Now if I could find a decent lip primer....


----------



## priss (May 28, 2009)

i am sold on the monistat arm and leg chafing gel as my primer.  prep and prime did nothing for me either.


----------



## alka1 (May 28, 2009)

I still don't understand why the Smashbox primer is so expensive. almost $40 for a primer that looks/feels way to similar to the $8 Monistat gel. The Smashbox ingredients don't particularly impress me either (a few plant extracts/oils).. so I don't know where the price tag comes from.


----------



## nycDiva357 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_i am sold on the monistat arm and leg chafing gel as my primer. prep and prime did nothing for me either._

 
this!


----------



## Candy Christ (May 28, 2009)

MONISTAT CHAFING RELIEF POWDER GEL! I swear on everything that Jesus whips this up in heaven and drops it into CVS. This is the only primer that works for me!


----------



## *neerja* (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_MONISTAT CHAFING RELIEF POWDER GEL! I swear on everything that Jesus whips this up in heaven and drops it into CVS. This is the only primer that works for me!_

 
i've read a lot of reviews on that on MUA! i have to give it a try now! is it sold in drug stores?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I need to pick up a sample of this.  I'm the only person in the world who doesn't care for Smashbox's primer.  (It does nothing for me.) I like MAC's primer, but it doesn't control oilness or keep makeup from smudging on me._

 
 you're not alone. i thought I was the only person who actually HATED the smashbox primer. it felt sooo oily and broke me out like crazy. no primer has worked for me actually. so i will be trying this philosophy one and monistat


----------



## An~Ma~Re (May 29, 2009)

The Monistat Chafing Relief Gel and Mac's Matte Creme Matifiante Gel have the same exact ingredients listed on the boxes.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_I find it way better than the MAC one.  When you apply it just wait 2 min before you apply your foundation._

 
Anything is better than the MAC primer, so that's not saying much.  But I am looking for a primer that reeeallly makes makeup last.  I will try and get a sample next time I am at Sephora.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I need to pick up a sample of this.  I'm the only person in the world who doesn't care for Smashbox's primer.  (It does nothing for me.) I like MAC's primer, but it doesn't control oilness or keep makeup from smudging on me._

 
No, you're not.  On MUA it gets _very_ mixed reviews.  And I tried the Photo Finish Light.  Not only did I not see the fascination, at the end of the night my face was oiler than usual and I definitely don't need that.


----------



## swaly (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_I was at Sephora this weekend and got a sample of the Philosophy The Present primer and this has the MAC Prep & Prime, Smashbox Photo Finish, and MUFE Primers *BEAT*.  This really created a super smooth poreless canvas for me to apply my foundation.  It honestly gave me that professional airbrush look.  After work go run and get a sample!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P75338_

 
Is that the primer that also can be used as a moisturizer? My friend and her boyfriend both use this and it looks amazing on their skin, either with or without makeup on top.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 30, 2009)

def. trying the MUFE Primers.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 10, 2009)

hai guiz
i was wondering:
when you're all talking about the MAC primer, are you talking about prep + prime? since i dont get a lot of sleep between jobs, my skin ends up looking really oily and tired, so i'm in desperate need of something to keep the shine down and my pores from being EXTRA visible. 
im already using the MUFE microperfecting primer, but that's more to even out my skintone. 
so, i'm not sure if i should skip the MAC one and go for the MUFE.

and while i'm here, what do you think about the MAC line filler if you've tried it/heard about it? i REALLY need that now too...

thanks in advance!


----------



## jennatles (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of eye primers, but I've never used a face primer for a big reason. I have oily skin, so usually I won't even wear any face makeup at all, so there's no need for a primer. And also, I'm often too lazy to take off my makeup before bed. So i've let my face clear up nice, but i miss the look of face makeup, so if i go back to it, perhaps i'll give it a try!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 23, 2009)

So has anybody else tried it yet? Feedback please if you have.


----------



## kyoto (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm using this now and love it, and I must say it does create a nice canvas for your foundation.  I've never liked Smashbox Primer and Mac's face primer just makes my foundation slide right off my face.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I'll buy the Monistat and get a sample of the Philosophy one to compare.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 25, 2009)

I've used this for the past 3 years and I wouldn't change it for the world. I always make sure I have one in the drawer as well as the one I am using. It lasts me up to 9 months, sometimes longer than that and I use it every day. I love it.....seriously. Makes me look perfect....


----------

